# 72 Lemans Rear End Question



## jpdog357 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hello GTO Faithful:

I have a 72 Lemans w/ 400. Its a one-legged-wonder without posi-traction and I was wondering how difficult it would be to swap this over to get both wheels motivating it.

I am not that mechanical so I would probably have to get someone else to lend a hand.

Is there somewhere I can source the pieces I need?

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## kerno (Apr 6, 2006)

Converting a rear end to posi is not an easy task because the gear backlash has to be set. Doing so is difficult and requires special tools. You'd be better off finding a complete rear end and swapping it into the car. The Pontiac 10 bolt is different from and stronger than the Chevrolet 10 bolt,


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

And if you overtighten the yoke, it will leak and leak and leak.....


----------

